# Ulcers



## Chomsky86

Hi All, 

Quick question, has anyone suffered with mouth ulcers since switching to ecigs?

When I stopped smoking cigarettes, I started to get ulcers in my mouth and I was told by my doctor that it is a normal side effect of stopping tobacco products.

I found a ecig shop in Melrose Arch, and was told by the guy there that it's probably due to getting the Vape Juice in my mouth so bought a bottom burning coil tank.

This however has not solved my problem.

I have been vaping for nearly 4 months now and I still keep getting ulcers in my mouth.

Has anyone experienced this, and if so have you been able to stop this?


----------



## Riaz

hi @Chomsky86 

what juice are you using?


----------



## Chomsky86

Riaz said:


> hi @Chomsky86
> 
> what juice are you using?



@Riaz I'm using the Twisp liquid. I tried the Liqua but I found the flavours to taste like drain cleaner.


----------



## Riaz

my bro had the same issue, but he was using liqua.

my guess is its prolly got something to do with the PG/VG in the juice.

i havent experienced any ulcers since i quit smoking and ive used Liqua from day 1 (up until last week )


----------



## Chomsky86

Riaz said:


> my bro had the same issue, but he was using liqua.
> 
> my guess is its prolly got something to do with the PG/VG in the juice.
> 
> i havent experienced any ulcers since i quit smoking and ive used Liqua from day 1 (up until last week )


What you using now?


----------



## Riaz

Vapor Mountain, and loving it

dont know how i managed for 11 months on liqua LOL

maybe you should try a different juice and see if it helps


----------



## Chomsky86

Riaz said:


> Vapor Mountain, and loving it
> 
> dont know how i managed for 11 months on liqua LOL
> 
> maybe you should try a different juice and see if it helps


Maybe I should but it's not easy getting liquids without having to buy them online


----------



## Riaz

check out this thread

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/

email through your order, make eft payment and await delivery?

everything is todays time is online unfortunately, or should i say, the best things are available online


----------



## Chomsky86

Riaz said:


> check out this thread
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-and-diy-mixing-kits.70/
> 
> email through your order, make eft payment and await delivery?
> 
> everything is todays time is online unfortunately, or should i say, the best things are available online



See I would buy them online but I did that already with the Liqua. I paid 400 bucks and the stuff tasted kak.


----------



## Andre

Fortunately it did not happen to me, but seems to be quite common. Go to ECF and type "mouth ulcers" in the search box. You will get lots of information. Seems what might help is drinking lots of water, gurgling listerine and the like and switch juices (read some have a reaction to the sweetener in juice).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Chomsky86 said:


> See I would buy them online but I did that already with the Liqua. I paid 400 bucks and the stuff tasted kak.


VM juices are tried and tested, many reviews under our review section. You should not have the same problem as with the Liqua.


----------



## Chomsky86

@Matthee Thanks for the info, I'll go look it up. It's annoying though, because after so long I don't want to smoke again but this mouth ulcer thing is getting out of hand. The other day I counted 8 in mouth, I even had one on the outside of my lip.


----------



## Andre

Chomsky86 said:


> @Matthee Thanks for the info, I'll go look it up. It's annoying though, because after so long I don't want to smoke again but this mouth ulcer thing is getting out of hand. The other day I counted 8 in mouth, I even had one on the outside of my lip.


I can imagine and have seen the same reaction from peeps on ECF. Do you know what the PG/VG ratio in your current juice is? Maybe try a juice with more VG. Do drink lots of water. Let us know how it is going.


----------



## Chomsky86

Matthee said:


> I can imagine and have seen the same reaction from peeps on ECF. Do you know what the PG/VG ratio in your current juice is? Maybe try a juice with more VG. Do drink lots of water. Let us know how it is going.



I actually don't know what the ratio is with the Twisp juice. I don't even know the nicotine content. I have tried to look but I cant seem to find the info anywhere.


----------



## ShaneW

I had the exact same problem. Lasted about a month and hasn't come back.

Can't tell you exactly what i did to fix it but come to think of it, it was about that time when I switched to the VM juices. 

I feel your pain... I almost stopped vaping because the relentless ulcers.


----------



## Chomsky86

ShaneW said:


> I had the exact same problem. Lasted about a month and hasn't come back.
> 
> Can't tell you exactly what i did to fix it but come to think of it, it was about that time when I switched to the VM juices.
> 
> I feel your pain... I almost stopped vaping because the relentless ulcers.



I'm at that point now where I wanna stop cos I'm tired of them. I must say that I'm glad to know that I'm not alone!


----------



## ShaneW

Chomsky86 said:


> I'm at that point now where I wanna stop cos I'm tired of them. I must say that I'm glad to know that I'm not alone!



The worst for me.. I love spicy food. Can't even eat a packet of Mexican chilli chips without severe pain.

Don't give up... Just try a few different things.

My wife also battled for about a week but i think that was juice that got onto her tongue... she's fine now though


----------



## Hein510

All I can think of is it has to be an allergic reaction! Either be the PG or the sweetner! Lucky for me I haven't had any reactions to vaping except the usual nic buzz while cleaning my gear as the nic gets absorbed through my fingers! Gotta get me some gloves when cleaning.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupa

Could be one of a few things... or combination of a few things.

When quitting smoking, you may find that you develop mouth ulcers. This is a normal reaction in some people. Your body is ridding itself of hundreds of toxins and dealing with the change in chemicals in your body. After giving up smoking, any increase in mouth ulcers should be temporary, so don't let it put you off stopping smoking. The long-term health benefits of not smoking are far greater than the short-term discomfort of mouth ulcers.

When you start vaping the PG and sometimes VG in the liquids can also cause your mouth to dry out while your body adapts, so drink lots of water. Some people also have weird reactions to juices with high PG content, so try something with higher VG content, like a 50/50 juice instead of a 70/30. When your mouth is very dry your chances of developing ulcers are higher, so drinking enough water is most important. It also helps to flush out the toxins from your system faster.

Hang in there... don't give up!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ShaneW

I've also been battling with chest pains.

From smoking I had a 'thick' feeling in my chest. Since vaping that has gone but I get a sharp type pain. I found it a bit worse with fruity flavors... I think you could be onto something with the allergy.


----------



## Chomsky86

@Oupa Thanks for the advice. Do you make a juice that has a higher VG?


----------



## Andre

Chomsky86 said:


> I actually don't know what the ratio is with the Twisp juice. I don't even know the nicotine content. I have tried to look but I cant seem to find the info anywhere.


I think their juices are 18 mg and quite high in PG.


----------



## Oupa

I can do 50/50 juices... higher VG than that and the juice gets too thick to wick properly in all devices.

Also see interesting read and advice regarding ulcers here: http://www.epipemakers.com/vaping-mouth-ulcers-recipe-pain/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Oupa

Chest pains could also be related to PG sensitivity, vaping juice with higher nicotine content than what is comfortable to you, your lungs cleaning itself of tar and other tobacco related gunk or of course a more serious medical issue. Once you have ruled out all the common factors, you might want to have it checked out by your doctor.

Oh, and direct lung inhales... they will surely give you some chest pain or discomfort if you are not used to it. So rather stick to mouth to lung inhales.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ShaneW

Thanks oupa... gonna mix some 100 VG juices with the DIY kit and see how it goes. Made some 100 VG litchi the other day and enjoyed it... Just enjoying guevera a lot at the moment.



sent from my nokia 2110 using LTE


----------



## Tom

@Oupa... I always thought the juices were 50/50? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chomsky86

Thanks @Oupa! I think I should give your stuff a try!


----------



## Oupa

Some flavours are 60/40 and some flavours are 50/50... not much difference in consistency, but some flavours work better in 60/40. Legends are all strictly 60/40 though.


----------



## Andre

And keep us in the loop please @Chomsky86


----------



## Silver

Chomsky86 said:


> I actually don't know what the ratio is with the Twisp juice. I don't even know the nicotine content. I have tried to look but I cant seem to find the info anywhere.




Hi @Chomsky86 
I have spoken to one of the Twisp directors before. He confirmed their juices are 50/50 PG/VG and their regular strength juices are 18mg/ml. They say 0.9 mg per drop but he explained that about 20 drops make up 1 ml. So it equates to 18mg. 

Sorry to hear about your ulcers. Hope it gets better. 

I think @Matthee and @Oupa have given great advice. 

From my side, @Oupa's VM juices get my full stamp of approval in terms of quality and flavour. I have been using them for a few months and enjoy them thoroughly. I have not experienced any reactions or side effects. 

But if you are allergic to PG, then you will have to give a VG juice a try. 

I would first experiment with a different juice and see if it helps. Maybe its not the PG but some other ingredient. 

If that fails, experiment with a VG juice and see if it helps. 

I think if your ulcers continue for too long you should go see a doctor. Who knows, it may be something totally unrelated to vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Shadowvapor

I read somewhere that the PG can cause ulcers in your mouth and sores on your lips if you are allergic to PG and your intake is to high. I also have the same problem and also use twisp liquid. the answer for my problem seems to be to get a liquid that have less PG and more VG .I did order from VM liquids and are receiving them today then I will give feedback to indicate if my problem is solved.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chomsky86

@Shadowvapor Let me know how it goes! After reading what people have said about the VM liquids I went a head and ordered from them. I should get my liquids sometime this week so I'll keep you and everyone posted as to how it goes!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ShaneW

Chomsky86 said:


> @Shadowvapor Let me know how it goes! After reading what people have said about the VM liquids I went a head and ordered from them. I should get my liquids sometime this week so I'll keep you and everyone posted as to how it goes!



Good luck bro... hope you come right

My dad who has only been vaping seriously for about 2 weeks now is also complaining of ulcers. And he is only vaping VM... Eish.


----------



## Chop007

Sometimes when you vape top coil, the vapor liquid gets on your tongue/mouth while it is still boiling hot, I surmise these ulcers are actually blisters, like the ones you get when boiling licked cooks skin, but because it is in the mouth, a more sensitive area, the little splotches of liquid that are boiling cause what looks like ulcers at the point of contact.

My bro was getting ulcers and changed to a bottom coil, then a week later they where gone. Also, do not take any Bob Martins, they are likely to cause 'Licking of da Bumb" syndrome, this too can also cause ulcers int he mouth.

Only jokes, in all honesty It could be a multitude of factors, including the gums starting to heal after years of stinky abuse, all those carcinogens being soaked into the pallet and mouth area could now be seeping out the other way, int he form of ulcers.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW

My wife said the same... as she got ulcers on her tongue.

It wouldn't explain how I got ulcers on my gums, or behind my back teeth though


----------



## Shadowvapor

That makes sense of the top and bottom coil that boils the liquid and is actually blisters. I did order a starter kit from HV Vapours with excellent service. I will also give feedback on the ulcers with the bottom coil. I am not glad to hear about the VM liquids that is also causing ulcers but is confident it wont cause ulcers.


----------



## zaVaper

so.... Ulcers aka Canker sores are common when stopping smoking. I wouldn't jump to any PG or VG allergies so hastily. 

In fact, some studies are underway to try isolate the ulcer eliminating properties of cigerretes.

couple theories that I have found on the net:

PH of the mouth is out of balance since stopping smoking
Dehydrating effects of Vaping.
Your body is purging toxins from years of smoking.
All of the above.
As for PG/VG allergies, easy test is to rough up some skin in the joint of each elbow, take some pure PG and VG (No NIC) and apply a drop to each elbow, separately of course. Finally carry on with your day, if you notice any reaction on those areas then you probably are amongst the minority who have a legit allergy. 

Best Advice, soldier on with the vaping, up you water, don't vape right before you sleep, relax, it should pass in due coarse. some have mentioned that mouthwash and bicarbonate rinse can help.

Chewing gum seems to help deal with the mouth dryness, and some gums also help stabilize PH.

I too had the Ulcers, but fortunately they gone!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 5


----------



## devdev

Awesome post @zaVaper !


----------



## Shadowvapor

thanks


----------



## ShaneW

Shot @zaVaper ... makes sense and gonna try your allergy test

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa

Guys, PG or VG wont cause ulcers. People with sensitivity to these usually experience respiratory track irritations, sore throat, etc. The ulcers are caused by quitting smoking, for various reasons as mentioned in earlier posts and links. It is just made worse by the fact that eliquids will dry out your mouth in the first few weeks.

Bottom line, if you get ulcers when quitting smoking and starting vaping, you will get them regardless of what e-liquid you use. Read the articles in earlier posts in this thread and educate yourselves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Oupa

Spot on @zaVaper !


----------



## Silver

Very informative posts indeed. 

When i switched to vaping i also had a drier mouth than im used to. After about a month it was back to normal. I drank lots of water which helped.


----------



## Chomsky86

Thanks everyone for the input. I will explore all the different remedies suggested here and see what happens. I'm currently using a Twist battery but I have a bottom burning coil in the eLeaf tank. How often do you guys change coils because I notice that my mouth gets worse the older the coil gets.


----------



## Riaz

Chomsky86 said:


> Thanks everyone for the input. I will explore all the different remedies suggested here and see what happens. I'm currently using a Twist battery but I have a bottom burning coil in the eLeaf tank. How often do you guys change coils because I notice that my mouth gets worse the older the coil gets.



well, how much liquid are you using per day more or less?

when i was using coil tanks (protank, evod etc) i used to clean my coils at least twice a week.

thats wash with warm water and dry burn


----------



## Chomsky86

@Riaz, I go through about 1.6ml or the equivalent of my tank a day.


----------



## BhavZ

I clean out my tanks and coils after every second fill. I.e. fill my tank twice then clean the tank with a good warm water soak and clean coils with warm water and dry burn (or just rebuild the coil)


----------



## Riaz

Chomsky86 said:


> @Riaz, I go through about 1.6ml or the equivalent of my tank a day.



ok then you should probably clean out your tanks and coil atleast twice a week to be safe.


----------



## Chomsky86

@Riaz I clean my tank out after every second refill and the coils about 2 times a week, but how long I should be using them before completely changing them?


----------



## Andre

Chomsky86 said:


> @Riaz I clean my tank out after every second refill and the coils about 2 times a week, but how long I should be using them before completely changing them?


When it no longer gives you a satisfying vape, even after cleaning and dry burning. Then rebuild or replace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chomsky86

@Matthee I usually work on about 3 weeks as a rule of thumb, after that the liquid becomes black and very unpleasant. I just wondered how often others changed theirs.


----------



## Andre

Chomsky86 said:


> @Matthee I usually work on about 3 weeks as a rule of thumb, after that the liquid becomes black and very unpleasant. I just wondered how often others changed theirs.


Ok, I get you. Unfortunately my all day device is a Reo with Reomizer (RBA), so I do not have a definitive answer for you. Way back I used to change very frequently (about every 3rd day). Old coil washed, soaked in vodka for quite some time, new coil in...and so on. Then started using coils from vodka (after washing with hot water)....the cycle so continued. Hope it makes sense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

My evod with unflavoured goes about 2 weeks before a wash and rebuild the other clearos about a week. Since I started rebuilding coils I don't clean them just rebuild a bunch of them every 3 weeks and I'm good to go. The darker the juice the harder it is on coils. Thats something else to remember. The flavouring is what has the biggest impact on gunk buildup on the coil. 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chomsky86

So my VM juices arrived yetserday, and all I can say is... THEY ARE THE SHIT! Well done @Oupa ! You have a customer for life!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## Andre

Chomsky86 said:


> So my VM juices arrived yetserday, and all I can say is... THEY ARE THE SHIT! Well done @Oupa ! You have a customer for life!


Enjoy, hope it helps with the ulcers. Let us know once you have used it for some time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shadowvapor

did try VM liquids and the ulcers is gone after only 3 days vaping on them. big thanks to VM liquids you rock

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ

Shadowvapor said:


> did try VM liquids and the ulcers is gone after only 3 days vaping on them. big thanks to VM liquids you rock


That is brilliant news man!

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Shadowvapor said:


> did try VM liquids and the ulcers is gone after only 3 days vaping on them. big thanks to VM liquids you rock



Well that is bloody marvellous! Have you tasted a difference since switching to 100% VG? My first 100% VG arrived this morning!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> Well that is bloody marvellous! Have you tasted a difference since switching to 100% VG? My first 100% VG arrived this morning!



Just noticed you change to VM juices and not 100% VG VM juices! But happy your ulcers have gone!


----------



## Chomsky86

I dropped my device this morning and I cracked the tank... A whole day at work without vaping, I'm going to die!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Andre

Chomsky86 said:


> I dropped my device this morning and I cracked the tank... A whole day at work without vaping, I'm going to die!


That a bummer. Hang in there.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz

Chomsky86 said:


> I dropped my device this morning and I cracked the tank... A whole day at work without vaping, I'm going to die!


noooo!!! is there nobody in your area that can come help you out with a stand in tank?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar

Sterkte boet ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chomsky86

@Metal Liz Nope. I guess I'm just going to have to forget about Vaping for the day! It really sucks!


----------



## Metal Liz

where are you situated? if you're in my area i'll be more than happy to come help you out with a setup - even though i can just offer you my twisps for now  but atleast it's something


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lesson number 1 in vaping... always carry a spare in your car!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Chomsky86

@Metal Liz Thanks for the offer, but I'm a good 1200km away from you! Although if you fancy a road trip, be my guest ha ha!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha okay, sorry about that... good luck with your day then  try shoot out at lunch time and go grab a spare tank from home (hopefully you have one) and NEVER leave the house again without having a backup hahaha as Rob mentioned above


----------



## Chomsky86

@Metal Liz If I get a moment I will shoot off home. Otherwise it's going to be a long day! I've had to learn a hard lesson today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Rob Fisher said:


> Lesson number 1 in vaping... always carry a spare in your car!



Or Handbag

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chomsky86

Does anyone know if the Mini Kanger Protank 2 will fit a Twist battery?


----------



## Andre

Yes, it does.


----------



## Chomsky86

@Matthee Do you know what it's like? I'm using an eleaf mini bcc at the moment, but the rubber o-ring that seals the tank and base keeps shredding and I get juice in my pocket all the time.


----------



## Andre

Chomsky86 said:


> @Matthee Do you know what it's like? I'm using an eleaf mini bcc at the moment, but the rubber o-ring that seals the tank and base keeps shredding and I get juice in my pocket all the time.


Have not used a Twisp battery in a long time. But dusted one off (a pass through) and tried with a mPT2. The vape is quite acceptable. Not much throat hit, but that is probably because I am used to far more power on my atomizers.


----------



## rogerm1308

I've suffered severely from mouth sores two years ago when I quit analogues. That was before I even discovered vaping. So I dont think vaping has anything to do with it either. Doctor explained that vitamin B12 deficiency is the cause. I took B12 shots and multivitamins, but to no avail..the ulcers continued all the time while I was off ciggs. 
I relapsed to analogues last year and the ulcers disappeared. Now I'm vaping(Twisp & VK) for two weeks without any ulcers. I'm hoping the pesky buggers will stay away. Either way, I'm sticking with vaping . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

Mate have a look at your symptoms and have a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Behçet's_disease


----------



## rogerm1308

kimbo said:


> Mate have a look at your symptoms and have a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Behçet's_disease


Thanks for that bud. Will have a discussion with my GP if it reoccurs. For now I seem to be in remission. Interesting correlation with quitting smokes and ulcers nonetheless. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g

@rogerm1308

I used to get mouth ulcers until someone recommended an amino acid especially for the mouth it's called L-lysine and you can get in at dischem for 50 bux.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogerm1308

Sprint said:


> @rogerm1308
> 
> I used to get mouth ulcers until someone recommended an amino acid especially for the mouth it's called L-lysine and you can get in at dischem for 50 bux.


Thanks. Think I tried it before too. Can't remember how well it worked. Will give it a shot when needed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deepest

I also got mouth ulcers when I switched to vaping in December luckily it was only one bout of about 2 weeks. Been clear since.


----------



## stevie g

my wife just started smoking after her mom died and she has got smokers ulcers


----------



## vapeshifter

Get yourself a bottle of Corsodyl mouthwash from dischem


Vapeshifter


----------

